# Frage zur Variablendeklaration bei r_trig



## blubbi (9 September 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe gerade ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit meiner Deklaration eines r_trig-Bausteins...

wenn ich den Baustein reinziehe, belege ich CLK und Q mit meinen Variablen, mit denen es vorher schon funktioniert hat.
Doch irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, den Hilfsmerker richtig zu deklarieren

laut http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...ard/html/tcplclibstandard_r_trig.htm&id=11620
ist der Hilfsmerker wie folgt zu deklarieren:
VAR 	M	: BOOL;	 END_VAR

meine Deklaration lautet jetzt: Flanke_Test: BOOL;

diese Variable verwende ich für den r_trig Baustein.

beim Kompilieren erhalte ich jedoch die Fehlermeldung 4052, die sagt:
'Flanke_Test' muß eine deklarierte Instanz des Funktionsblocks 'R_TRIG' sein.

Irgendwie steh ich komplett am Schlauch

kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen? Danke!

greetz
Chris


----------



## automation-consult (9 September 2011)

denke du kommst aus der Siemens Welt 
R_TRIG ist ein FB und braucht seine Instanz
siehe Screenshot


----------



## blubbi (10 September 2011)

hehe, ja komme aus der Siemens Welt 

Vielen Dank hat gleich funktioniert. obwohl ich mir ja einbilde, dasselbe schon mal probiert zu haben... aber ich hab schonsoviel probiert....

greetz
Christian


----------



## automation-consult (10 September 2011)

dafür ist ja das Forum da, Frage rein und jemand kennt die Antwort, oft schneller als eine Hotline, das mit dem Siemens war nur Lebenserfahrung  arbeite ja auch mit Step7 und kenne so auf jeder Seite die Stolpersteine


----------



## msbes (21 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass Codesys R_TRIG nicht als Typ kennt.



Gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (21 August 2013)

msbes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass Codesys R_TRIG nicht als Typ kennt.
> 
> ...



Die Standard.lib muss installiert / eingebunden sein!
Grüße


----------



## sbkay (31 August 2020)

*Fehler in SPS Programmierung - Fehlermeldung 4052 bei CoDeSys*



blubbi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit meiner Deklaration eines r_trig-Bausteins...
> 
> ...




Servus,
im Rahmen meiner Hausarbeit mussten wir eine SPS für eine Autowaschanlage schreiben. Bei der Übersetzung kommt der Fehler 4052 ('<Instanzname>' muss eine deklarierte Instanz des Funktionsblocks '<Name>' sein) bei mir vor. 
Der hier genannte spezielle Fall hilft mir bei der Lösung leider nicht weiter. Ich bin zu wenig in der Materie, als dass ich nun weiß wie ich diesen Fehler behebe. 
Anbei ein Screenshot der Problemstellung.


----------

